# Look at my a6



## nugiz (Aug 27, 2007)

*Danish a6 from Hell*

Hej im new on this forum and im from denmark
i begin at projekt A6 dub style for about 3 weekes ago now its all most finish

Hope you like what you see
Klik on the link i can't find out to put pic online my self
Enjoy
http://bilgalleri.net/uploads/32437.jpg?27-08-2007 20:53:53

http://bilgalleri.net/uploads/32442.jpg?27-08-2007 20:53:53
http://bilgalleri.net/uploads/32438.jpg?27-08-2007 20:53:53
http://bilgalleri.net/uploads/32439.jpg?27-08-2007 20:53:53
http://bilgalleri.net/uploads/32440.jpg?27-08-2007 20:53:53
http://bilgalleri.net/uploads/32441.jpg?27-08-2007 20:53:53
http://bilgalleri.net/uploads/32443.jpg?27-08-2007 21:26:08
http://bilgalleri.net/uploads/32444.jpg?27-08-2007 21:26:08

http://bilgalleri.net/uploads/32445.jpg?27-08-2007 21:26:08
AND this black buity is my old VW passat 3b whit 20" and airride
http://bilgalleri.net/uploads/32446.jpg?27-08-2007 21:26:08
From the danish dubber

_Modified by nugiz at 12:26 PM 8-27-2007_

_Modified by nugiz at 12:32 PM 8-27-2007_


_Modified by nugiz at 12:42 PM 8-27-2007_


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

is that a v6 car with 4.2 flares? or custom flares? the reason i ask is that your hood is a pre-facelift hood... i'd really love to find a pre-facelift hood for my 4.2. the difference between the 4.2 hood and all the rest, is that it's about 2inches (50mm) longer.


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Danish a6 from Hell (nugiz)*

nice car!!! and welcome to the vortex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nugiz (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Danish a6 from Hell (nugiz)*

hej my a6 is a 1,9 Tdi whit home made fenders'
cars is very expensive in denmark 
an rs6 coast 300.000 us dollars


----------



## nugiz (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Danish a6 from Hell (nugiz)*

sukki you dont like the scandivnavine way du DUB a car


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Danish a6 from Hell (nugiz)*


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Danish a6 from Hell (nugiz)*

Hej nugiz! Det var en skide fet A6!


----------



## teru23 (Mar 15, 2006)

How big are ur rims? 20"?
i have 19 on mine.. but it seems so small><


----------



## teru23 (Mar 15, 2006)

and i love ur flares, where did u get them?


----------



## vento98 (May 25, 2002)

*Re: (teru23)*

I like the interior best. More pics of it perhaps?


----------



## DucksFan (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Danish a6 from Hell (nugiz)*

Sweet! 
I just mounted OEM A8 19" wheel with 235/35/19's myself. Ride is awesome.
Buzz


----------



## nugiz (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Danish a6 from Hell (nugiz)*

Hej all on the car is home custome made so you can't bye eny thing









i got 20" rimes on it,.


----------

